# CUBE Aim Disc (Grey`N`Blue) 2012



## zagor (8. März 2012)

hallo leute,
möchte mir demnächt den CUBE Aim Disc (Grey`N`Blue) 2012 kaufen.
einsatz im leichten bis etwas holbriger gelände und city.
bin 1,82m groß und wiege ca.85kg.
ist der mtb mit der schaltung und den verbauten komponenten für mich geeignet?? welche RH-größe wäre passend?
danke im voraus für eure infos.
gruss an alle.

TECHNISCHE DATEN:

*Cube Aim Disc MTB Bike*

*Farbe:*
*grau/blau*

*Gewicht:*
*13.7 Kg*

*Rahmen: Alu Lite AMF 6061 RFR-Geometry Disc only*

*Gabel: Suntour XCM Lockout 100mm*

*Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integrated*

*Vorbau: Easton EA30 Oversized*

*Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized*

*Griffe: CUBE Performance Grip*

*Schaltwerk: Shimano Alivio RD-M410 Top Normal 8-speed*

*Umwerfer: Shimano FD-M310, Top Swing 34,9mm, 8-speed*

*Schalthebel: Shimano SL-M310 Shifter Acera Rapidfire-Plus 8-Speed*

*Bremsen: Shimano BR-M445 hydraulische Scheibenbremse 160mm/160mm*

*Kurbel: Shimano Acera FC-M361 42x32x22 Zähne, Shimano BB-UN26*

*Felgen: Alex ZX 24*

*Hinterradnabe: Shimano HB-RM66 Disc*

*Vorderradnabe: Shimano FH-RM66 Disc*

*Speichen: DT Industry*

*Bereifung: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25*

*Schläuche: Impac Autoventil 14*

*Pedale: Fasten Alu*

*Sattel: Scape Active 8*

*Sattelstütze: Easton EA30 31,6mm*

*Sattelklemme: Scape Varioclose 34.9mm*


----------



## Bike-Werner (9. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie häufig möchtest du das Bike benutzen ? Schließlich ist das Cube Aim das absolute Einsteiger-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagor (9. März 2012)

das wird auch mein erster mtb, einsatz im sommer täglich für die fahrt zu arbeit in der city, WE leichte gelände ausflug.


----------



## Hmmwv (12. März 2012)

Hallo, ich hatte selber ein AIM und hab nach dem Diebstahl zum Analog Disc gegriffen.

Fahre selber täglich 7km und am WE ca. 45-50km (Asphalt und Waldautobahnen) damit.

Ich bin mit dem Analog zufriedener, ich finde die Gabel arbeitet besser, die "Fernsteuerung" der Gabelsperre ist super und die Scheibenbremsen sowieso 100:1, vor Allem im Winter.


----------

